

Show HN: Just an idea about a peer-reviewed social news site - zerostar07

We all love HN because here the content is heavily moderated to avoid silly stuff. So i was thinking it would be great to have something similar for my other interests. Problem is, it's impossible to find a team of people to moderate a news channel. So I was thinking what if each post was vetted by 2 anonymous reviewers before it appears on the site? Would that help filter out irrelevant/funny stuff? I didn't really research if someone has done it before, so here is my take: http://textchannels.com/ . (With apologies to HN makers because i stole many of their ideas).
======
stfu
I think the beauty of HN is its simplicity. It is beyond all the fancy social
web fluff but just "delivers". Almost like a Craigslist for tech news.

A peer reviewed process is very problematic because news are, even more than
research, subjective. So if you are aiming for a truly "fair and balanced"
news channel it might work. But even if the news itself are written from a
neutral standpoint it sill might give wrong expressions. For example right at
this moment 5 of the last 5 news deal in some form with Apple.

------
zerostar07
Clickable: <http://textchannels.com/page/about/>

